# help needed



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay, we are working on a new slogan for Bailey's K9 Jerky! At the point, we have The BEST treat for your BEST FRIEND.

We also just found out that the K9 Jerky have gotten the stamp of approval from USDA as well! So, not only is the meat USDA approved so if the K9 Jerky.

We would like to open the contest to people on the havaneseforum, we are looking for a catchy slogan of no more than 8 words. We will pick one slogan and the person who submits the winning slogan will get 4 bags of Bailey's K9 Jerky on the house!

visit our website to get more info. on the jerky! http://k9jerky.com

Karen
http://k9jerky.com


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well Karen we adore Bailey's K9 Jerky at our house. Some quick ideas,

Homemade in the USA with love
So good, your family will try it too
Your pup will do anything for this treat
Wholesome Yummies


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How about 

"Give them K9Jerky, they'll beg for more."

"Give them K9Jerky, they'll bark for more."


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

"You can't beat k9jerky meat"

"k9jerky treats: pawsome!"


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Karen that is great - all the best on your new endeavour!! 

"Only the Best for your Best Friend"


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I am not the best at this but would love to give it a try

“Bailey’s the best 4-paw approval Jerky in town”


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bailey's K9 Jerky
"Heavenly treat for your divine k9"


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Bailey's K9 Jerky and your dog will listen!
Bailey's K9 Jerky makes every dog 'come' (on command that is. Just had to add this info for Ryan :biggrin1
Bailey's K9 Jerky the almighty treat
Bailey's K9 Jerky and you become a dog whisperer


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen-great news 

Watch your K9 go bonkers for Bailey's jerky!

And Lisa- that comment isn't about me trying it is it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, that is wonderful! I don't think I'm imaginative enough to come up with a good slogan, but if I think of one later, I will add it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I guess its time for some new XXX beamer footage... will post later


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmm, Karen, that is a fabulous idea. I will have to think on that. I can say, just that little bag I got from you at Westminster is the ONLY thing that will make them come running. I am gonna need more soon!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - no that didn't come to mind initially, but now that you reminded me...ound: Actually what I've found is that I'll ask my girls to break up some pieces for MeMe at the shows and I look up and they'll give her just a few pieces and eat the rest themselves! Little piggies.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Karen! How fun.

How about: _*Bailey's 100% Beef Jerky...The Best for Your Best!*_

Too Boring? :biggrin1:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sit and Stay for Bailey's K9Jerky
Nothing Quirky About This Jerky
Give 'Em Something To Roll Over For
The Treat That's Good To Eat
Be A Good Dog - Eat Bailey's!

I love slogans!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> erky
> Nothing Quirky About This Jerky


Ivy, ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It's tail wagging good!
Paws-ativly the best!
PS- Oliver says "It is the only treat I can't refuse!" and he is Mr Picky!!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Made in the USA....Four paws up!
American made for the love of your fur baby!
Once they go K9Jerkey, anything else is like a trip to the vet! <---too long I know but it was Logan's idea!
Can you send me the banner to my email so I can post it on Sully's Myspace site and my own. Thanks Karen


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

K9 Jerky a trainer's secret weapon
K9 Jerky your best friend's second best friend!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

How about:
"The treat your dogs been waiting for"
"Bailey's K9 Jerky, It's Bow-WOW!"

Good luck! It sounds like things are taking off for you! :cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

K9 Jerky is Grrrrrrrrrrrreat!!
(sorry if someone else posted this I didn't get to read everyones)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, my best and favorite memory of Westminster was Bailey doing Hi Five.

So I would say 

Hi-Five for Bailey's K9 Jerky

or Bailey's K9 Jerkey is a Hi-5

Or something like that!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I am really not good at this, so I guess I'll just have to keep buying it from you. :biggrin1: I just placed an order today. Are you sure you don't put a secret ingredient in it that makes these dogs go nuts for it?

Any time I have tried to teach Kodi to hi-5 or give me your paw, he just turns his head away. Even when I gave him his favorite freeze dried beef liver. Well, two days ago we had a little session of "hi-5 me Kodi" and after 4 tiny pieces of Bailey's Jerkey, he is doing the hi-5 for me.

I just hope with all your success with it, that it will be available in stores near me.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Ummm 
My dog is perky for K9Jerky!

My dog goes smerky over K9Jerky!

Forget the turkey, go with K9Jerky?

My dog goes beserky for K9Jerky!

...I like rhyming haha


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

OH! OH! 1 MORE! 

Things get murky without K9Jerky! 

(Just going off the rhyming thing!)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My dog goes beserky for K9Jerky!!! ound:

I love that!

Congrats on the roaring success of the magic jerky!

Beverly


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

At K9 Jerky Bailey's Best Beats The Rest!!

My DH says "Bailey's Best Beats The Rest" 
I thought it would be nice to have the K9 in there, too!

DH #2 - "Bailey's Best Better Than The Rest"


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marie, if you think bigger helps you win, then take this big slogan:

Have you ordered Bailey's K9 Jerky yet?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How about:

Only a jerk wouldn't like this jerky!





kidding


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think this is 9 words, but I can imagine a ton of pictures (including Beamer doing what he does best!) with this slogan: "What will your dog do for Bailey's K-9 jerky?" Now ask for the pictures!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I think this is 9 words, but I can imagine a ton of pictures (including Beamer doing what he does best!) with this slogan: "What will your dog do for Bailey's K-9 jerky?" Now ask for the pictures!


*Great idea!!!* I know Oliver and Comet will do anything for it!:whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Bailey's K9 Jerky Will Keep 
 Your Dog Perky


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Bailey's K9Jerky...the best choice for YOUR champion


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Karen-great news
> 
> Watch your K9 go bonkers for Bailey's jerky!
> 
> And Lisa- that comment isn't about me trying it is it!


Did you try the jerky Amanda?? We offer it to people at the dog shows all the time, the dog would get a small piece and the people would gobble it down! LOL

Our vendor at the show in Northern California told me that he eats K9 Jerky at the show instead of show food sometimes.

Thanks for all the great slogans! I am printing them all and compiling everything!  Keep it coming!!

Karen
http://k9jerky.com


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Well, I am really not good at this, so I guess I'll just have to keep buying it from you. :biggrin1: I just placed an order today. Are you sure you don't put a secret ingredient in it that makes these dogs go nuts for it?
> 
> Any time I have tried to teach Kodi to hi-5 or give me your paw, he just turns his head away. Even when I gave him his favorite freeze dried beef liver. Well, two days ago we had a little session of "hi-5 me Kodi" and after 4 tiny pieces of Bailey's Jerkey, he is doing the hi-5 for me.
> 
> I just hope with all your success with it, that it will be available in stores near me.


Wow Michele, you will have to send me a photo of Kodi doing the hi-5! Unfortunately, the only ingredient is BEEF in the jerky! There are just soo many processed treats out there, when it is the real thing... The Canines will do just about anything to get it in their mouth!! I have heard that cats love the jerky too!! Altho, I am not a cat fan to say the least... maybe a Hamalayan (sp?)... LOL, that shows you how much I know cats!

K


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Karen, my best and favorite memory of Westminster was Bailey doing Hi Five.
> 
> So I would say
> 
> ...


Thanks Laurie! You are a sweetheart! The photo of Bailey doing the high five at the garden will be on our flyer and banner. We hope to see you maybe at the National... That's if we do go!

Hugs, Karen


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Bailey's K9 Jerky Will Keep
> Your Dog Perky


I wanted to something to rhyme with Jerky... I thought about using Perky as well...

or 
Your Canine is Picky
Try K9 Jerky

or 
THE BEST WINNING TREAT - simple and to the point and it fits our logo!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, yes my cats love it, too. So now you have another species to sell it to.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Karen, congratulations on the USDA approval! I have no slogan suggestions, but there are some good ones listed. Clever peeps!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Or . . . "Bailey's K9 Jerky, the healthy treat"

"With K9 Jerky, they'll come running."

"Home is where K9 Jerky is . . . Just ask them"


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Or . . . "Bailey's K9 Jerky, the healthy treat"


Oh, Geri just brought one to mind that will sell it to me: "Bailey's K9 Jerky, the real meat treat"


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bailey's k9 Jerky:
Only the best for your furry friends

Bailey's k9 Jerky:
Premium Beef that's great to eat (just ask Bailey)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I like your second one, Jill !!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Laurief!! My "kids" want that jerky!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If you win, will you share??? My guys LOVE that stuff!!! They are not supposed to have it due to their special diets, so that is how I have been able to stretch my small bag from Feb till now. All I need to do is shake the plastic bag & they come a runnin!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marie wrote: *"At K9 Jerky Bailey's Best Beats The Rest!!

My DH says "Bailey's Best Beats The Rest"
I thought it would be nice to have the K9 in there, too!

DH #2 - "Bailey's Best Better Than The Rest"*

Marie, you have TWO husbands???! :jaw: No wonder you're on here all the time. ound: ound:

Congrats on getting USDA approval, Karen!!! :whoo:

I love Kimberly's suggestion: "Bailey's K9 Jerky, the real meat treat"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, I've gone through 3 bags since Feb and my DD has gone through one. I use this very sparingly, mostly to try to get them to do tricks and obey me.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick and I have gone through 3.5 bags since February. We just put in a new order for another 4 bags. I find that to be the perfect amount to last 3 months or so. We do use it every day when I leave and for training sometimes. I tend to use boiled chicken for training more often just because Kubrick loves the jerky SO MUCH he gets really excited about it and will try to fly through his tricks instead of going slowly through them, LOL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

"K9 Jerky -- so good, you'll want some too."


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Forgot to say that I did use a little more than usual the last 3 months because my aunt's English Cocker Spaniels INHALED the stuff when I was at her house in California last week and went through almost a whole bag! I did think that 3.5 bags in 3 months was strange and now I just realized why. Usually 4 bags lasts me about 3.5-4 months.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes when they are being brats about eating, I put some small pieces of K-9 Jerky in their dish. The will then inhale the same food that they would not eat.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bailey's K9 Jerky Builds Love

Bailey's K9 Jerky 100% Beef and Love

K9 Jerky is a dog's Best Friend


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will admit to trying a lot of my dog products-not ALL! but a lot


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

At K9 Jerky Bailey's Best Beats The Rest is a GREAT one!! Keep it coming!! Some really awesome slogans!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Bailey's K9 Jerky Now We're Barking


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh I like that one Maryam!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Taste the magic.

OR

Taste the magic in Bailey's K9 Jerky.


----------



## havalilly (Apr 23, 2008)

Lina,
A good freind of mine has 3 English Cockers, very lovely dogs with great temperments. They compete in Agility and Obedience. Love them.
Jane


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

So do we have a winner yet? I think Pablo would LOVE to have 4 bags of free Bailey's K9 Jerky :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

100% beef made with 100% love. 

from Bailey's kitchen to yours.

from our champion to yours

USDA approved. Canine Devoured.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Will be annoucing THE winner soooon!!! Thanks everyone for the awsome input on the slogans!!

Karen
http://k9jerky.com


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OK I have another one for you this morning!
Bailey's K9 Jerky
"What your dog craves...real meat!"


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

OOO all great ideas! Excited to hear the winner!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know how you wil decide on just one!!! Too many good ideas.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

I know... that's why, I haven't annouced THE winner yet!!
Still trying to make up my mind!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, I think THE winner is: Maryam. Why's it that complicated? <BG>


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

They're crossing their paws for Bailey's K9jerky.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> They're crossing their paws for Bailey's K9jerky.
> Carole
> xxoox


Carole, I really like your saying ~ very cute and original!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

At Baily's QUALITY means wholesome and delicious.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Karen, I think THE winner is: Maryam. Why's it that complicated? <BG>


Sneaky devil!!! ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How about

Bailey's K9 Beef Jerky, Simply the Best!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Marie, you have TWO husbands???! :jaw: No wonder you're on here all the time. ound: ound:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just saw this, Marj you are hilarious!!!! NO - his second choice.:brick:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

OR

Bailey's K9 100% Beef Jerky, Simply the Best

or

Bailey's K9 100% Beef Jerky Treat, Simply the Best


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*From Riki*

I've known Bailey since we were puppies. He is a little older but I am a fast runner.

Riki says: Rrrrf. Rrrrf. Grrr. Rrrrf. Rrrrf. Rrrrf. Rrrrrrrrf!

Riki guardian of Daisy


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Bailey's K9 Jerky--the Havanese choice--how can an entire breed be wrong?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, this is not fair. Everybody's waiting for you to officially announce THE winner (Maryam).


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How about this?

"She's eating Baily's 100% natural K9 Jerky...that lucky bitch!"


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> How about this?
> 
> "She's eating Baily's 100% natural K9 Jerky...that lucky bitch!"


LOL! That's my favorite!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> How about this?
> 
> "She's eating Baily's 100% natural K9 Jerky...that lucky bitch!"


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> How about this?
> 
> "She's eating Baily's 100% natural K9 Jerky...that lucky bitch!"


:first:

ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy! ound:ound:ound:ound: that deserves free Jerky even if it doesn't get on the label.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just love all you guys and your humor! Thanks for that!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> How about this?
> 
> "She's eating Baily's 100% natural K9 Jerky...that lucky bitch!"


OMG! Amy, thanks for the best laugh of the day! ound:

Karen, I just want to say that you might really want to consider this slogan! Can you imagine how people will be telling their friends about it just because of the hilarious slogan (advertising...advertising....) :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy that really is funny!!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

The winner is Jacklyn Weeks...

Forget the Turkey, go with K9 Jerky.

Jacklyn, please contact me privately with your address via [email protected]

Thank you all for the wonderful ideas!!!! I have printed all of the slogans and will keep them in my file, if we do use any of them in the future, we will email you and send you jerkies for your ideas!

You guys are GREEEAAAT!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love it! Congrats Jacklyn!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great slogan! Congrats to Jacklyn!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Jackyln, a super slogan for super yummy food! I tried it the other day and it is good!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Jacklyn! Love the slogan.


----------

